# White BG butterflies



## doenoe (Nov 1, 2009)

soooooo, i went to the Amsterdam zoo, hadn't been there for a while. And one of the things i always do there, is visit the Butterfly exhibit. I probably have a picture of every species of butterfly that floats around there. So it was time for something new. I had one piece of white paper in one hand and my camera with the flash and lumiquest softbox in the other. I had too try and get the piece of paper behind the butterfly and then try to focus the camera with the other. I soon noticed that the 50D is pretty heavy when you sit there like that for a few minutes, but im rather pleased that it worked out in some shots 
Here are some of them:
#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





Thanks for looking
Greetz Daan


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Nov 2, 2009)

Gorgeous pics!  May I ask which lens you're using and how you like it?


----------



## robertwsimpson (Nov 2, 2009)

wow those are stunning! looks like your hard work paid off!


----------



## mooimeisie (Nov 3, 2009)

Very amazng photos.  My favorite has to be #1.  Exceptional composition.


----------



## doenoe (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words 
These are shot with a Canon 50D, Sigma 105 2.8 macro and a Speedlite 430X with a lumiquest softbox on it. Im really pleased with the Sigma. Offcourse you can still see some difference with a Canon lens, but overall its a pretty good lens. So im happy with it


----------



## lextalionis (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks like it worked great...nice captures!

-Roy


----------



## doenoe (Nov 9, 2009)

thanks


----------



## FLASHPOINT* (Nov 9, 2009)

Nicely DONE.

Those pics are calling to be framed.


----------



## doenoe (Nov 18, 2009)

thank you.
I just dont have a place to hang them yet. But i think someday one of these will get framed.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow those are some awesome captures. If those were mine even though i didnt have anywhere to hang em id still get em framed.


----------

